# Festplatten Backup mit True Image



## nex_m (17. März 2006)

Hey..

Ich habe mir Acronis True Image besorgt, aber ich komm mit dem Wiederherstellen des Festplatten Backup nicht ganz zurecht?!

Also ich habe mir schon ein Backup der Festplatte erstellt (verteilt auf mehrere CD's). Es ist nur eine Festplatte im Rechner. 
Und dann das ganze System formatiert. Jetzt wollte ich über die Acronis Bootdisk (die ich mir vorher auch erstellt habe) das ganze mit dem Wiederherstellungstool neu aufsetzen. Aber hier scheitere ich. Acronis beschwert sich erstens das schon eine Partition vorhanden ist, zweitens er liest nur die zuletzt erstellte Backup CD?!

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich verfahren muss oder kennt sich jemand mit Acronis True Image aus?

MFG


----------



## nex_m (17. März 2006)

Gerade noch mal mehrfach probiert. Wenn ich das Backup auf mehrere oder eine CD geschrieben habe verlangt das Programm das letzte erstellte Backup (obwohl das auf der CD liegt)


MFG


----------



## MCrookieDe (17. März 2006)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das du Acronis True Image 6 mit Lizenz
aus der CT benutzt?


----------



## nex_m (17. März 2006)

Nein, ich habe mir das Original True Image Version 9 gekauft...


Bin es gerade am testen, hab dafür sogar mal meine Festplatte formatiert. Wie schon gesagt, dass wiederherstellen macht mir zu schaffen, ist wird immer die letzte CD verlangt und keine weitere, obwohl ich vorher insgesamt vier Stück erstellen musste (das finde ich schon etwas komisch). Und dann installiert er auch nur die letzte CD.

Ist das überhaupt die richtige Vorgehensweise:

1. Backup der ganzen Festplatte (auf einzelne Cd's)
2. Bootdisk erstellt
3. Über Bootdisk gestartet
4. Hier die Wiederherstellung aufgerufen
5. danach (wie schon gesagt) die CD 4 ausgewählt 
6. dann die einzelnen Schritte ->Wiederhersttlung von Festplatten und Partitionen -> nicht ändern der Partitionsgröße -> Auswahl der Festplatte -> Zuweisung Laufwerksbuchstabe usw.....


----------



## MCrookieDe (17. März 2006)

Mh, ok also ich hatte massive Probleme als ich n Image das auf mehrere CD gesplittet war mit True Image 6 zurückspielen wollte. Er hat immer gesagt: "Legen sie die CD1 ein", dann wollte er 2, dann wieder 1, dann wieder 2. Ohne dabei irgentwas zu machen.

Zeit dem arbeite ich immer mit DVDs, bzw. vor dem zurückspielen sammel ich die Splitts unter einem Verzeichnis. Z.b. mit einer zweiten Festplatte (auch als externe USB HD möglich).

Wenn du sowas nicht hast würde ich dir Raten, deine HD in 2 Partition aufzuteilen.
Auf die zweite Partition speicherst du alle Image-Teile. Dann bootest du von der
Acronis Boot CD und spielst das Image auf die erste Partition auf.

Obwohl es wohl einfacher wäre wenn du die HD einfach in den PC einbaust mit dem du gerade das Post erstellt hast, hier auf deine C die Image-Splits kopiert und dann über Windows mit Acronis das Image zurückspielt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## nex_m (17. März 2006)

Ja, kann gut sein das da irgendwas mit den mehreren CD's von True Image aus nicht stimmt (hab das mit 2 Set's jetzt mal getest *g*)  aber bei der Kompression des Backups des Systems auf nur eine CD habe ich es gerade zum Laufen bekommen *grübel*


Die anderen Backup und Wiederherstellmöglichkeiten werd ich wohl auch noch mal testen aber ich würd's halt schon gerne hiinbekommen das auf CD's zu speichern (DVD in diesem Rechner leider nicht vorhanden und auch keine zweite Festplatte, zweite Partition muss ich auch erst mal testen. hab zwar eine aber die wird durch bootus gesteuert)

MFG


Achso ja, noch ne Ahnung vlt. wie man die Festplatte nur formatieren kann, ohne das man Windows mitinstallieren muss?


----------



## MCrookieDe (17. März 2006)

Ähm ja. Du musst zunächt mit der Windows Setup CD booten.

Dann sagst du beim ersten Bildschirm das du eine vorhanden Windows Installation reparieren möchtest. Dann sagst du Reperatur per Wiederherstellungskonsole.
Dann musste dich an der Installation anmelden, also C:\windows wahrscheinlich. Das Administator Passwort, falls vergeben, brauchst du auch.
Dann kannste glaube ich wie im alten DOS "format c" eingeben.
Die zu Verfügung stehenden Befehle kannste mit "help" aufrufen.
Infos zu einem bestimmten Befehl z.B. mit "help format".

Wenn fertig -> "exit" -> PC startet neu.


----------



## Pris0n (17. März 2006)

Also ich mach das immer so, dass ich mir auf einer der partitionen das image drauf amche, da du dadurch einfach das image auswählst und dann auf c (bei mir hauptpartition)
spielst.
damit hatte ich noch nie probleme
des einzige problem ist, dass es halt eine menge speicher braucht
aber das ist bei meinen 160 gb eigentliche egal


----------



## nex_m (17. März 2006)

Das ist mir schon bewusst das man das so machen kann...Ich hoffe natürlich auf eine mögliche Antwort die mich weiterbringt oder die Lösung für das Problem das Backup auf mehrere Cd's zu splitten und danach vor allem wieder herstellen zu können...

MFG


----------

